# Please forward any Private Message spam to me immediately!



## Joe Blow (27 September 2004)

If any members are getting spam messages sent to their Private Message box by other members, please let me know immediately.

Please forward a copy of the offending message to me at joeblow@aussiestockforums.com and I will take immediate action!

Thanks everyone!

Joe


----------



## Joe Blow (3 June 2005)

Thought I'd bump this old thread just in case anyone is getting spam via the Private Message system.

If this is the case, please let me know immediately.

Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 June 2005)

Hi everyone!

I have already had one instance of PM spamming reported to me. 

If you receive an *unsolicited* PM trying to sell you something or from someone spamming their website or service, please let me know immediately! 

The PM system is for direct communication between members, not for spam.

Thanks for you assistance!


----------



## Joe Blow (22 June 2009)

ASF was the target of a co-ordinated private message spam attack today. If you received one of these PMs please delete it immediately and do not under any circumstances give away your email address to the website that was spammed. It is most likely a front for email spammers and your email address will be misused and added to spam lists.

I will be introducing new security measures to combat these scumbags. 

Please notify me immediately if you receive private message spam at any point in the future.


----------

